# RID/Stallion results Dublin 2010



## Simsar (8 August 2010)

Class 42: Registered Irish Draught Stallions
1st: 326, Gortfree Hero, Sean Barker, Treanlaur, Tourmakeady, Co. Mayo
2nd: 336, Cappa Cochise, James Quinn, Cappa Stud, Annaghdown, Co. Galway
3rd: 328, Heigh Ho Dubh, Francis Healy, Ballyross Stud, Ballycahane, Ballinahinch,
Birdhill
4th: 335, Cappa Cassanova, James Quinn, Cappa Stud, Annaghdown, Co. Galway
5th: 330, Moylough Bouncer, Liam Lynskey, Derryronane Stud, Swinford, Co. Mayo
6th: 334, Tors Gentleman Farmer, Eddie Murphy, Lecarrow, Charlestown, Co. Mayo
Reserve: 337, Diamond Design, Patrick Quinn, Lisdoney, Castleblayney, Co. Monaghan


----------



## Simsar (8 August 2010)

5th Moylough Bouncer was my favourite.

http://www.irishdraught.ie/index.php/General/moylough-bouncer-rid-892.html


----------



## lilythepink (8 August 2010)

My boy is brother of Gortfree Hero   He is a big chestnut with a flaxen mane and tail, does anyone have any photos of Gortfree?


----------



## Eothain (8 August 2010)

Pity Windgap Blue didn't place. He was 3rd last year and 2nd in 2008. I used to showjump him


----------



## Simsar (8 August 2010)

Eothain, MFH is trying to find out who the dappled grey was any ideas please.


----------



## CastleMouse (8 August 2010)

It was probably Windgap Blue (he's by Carrabawn View)


----------



## Simsar (8 August 2010)

CastleMouse said:



			It was probably Windgap Blue (he's by Carrabawn View) 

Click to expand...

Many thanks CM.


----------



## Simsar (8 August 2010)

No picture

http://www.horsesportireland.ie/_fileupload/StallionBook2009RIDStallions.pdf


----------



## Tiffany (8 August 2010)

CastleMouse said:



			It was probably Windgap Blue (he's by Carrabawn View) 

Click to expand...

Is Carrabawn View still alive? My mare is by Carrabawn View


----------



## Tiffany (8 August 2010)

CastleMouse said:



			It was probably Windgap Blue (he's by Carrabawn View) 

Click to expand...

Is Carrabawn View still alive? My RID mare is by Carrabawn View


----------



## Maesfen (8 August 2010)

Simsar said:



			No picture

http://www.horsesportireland.ie/_fileupload/StallionBook2009RIDStallions.pdf

Click to expand...

But what a feast for sore eyes that book is, thanks for that, taken me ages to have a look through.
Nice to see a pic of Mountain Pearl moving, we only saw his backside on Friday, lol!
Will remember that name, Windgap Blue, must look for a pic to see if it's the right one.


----------



## Simsar (8 August 2010)

MFH cannot for the life find a picture but this is his stud card on IDHS Ireland.
http://www.irishdraught.ie/index.php/General/windgap-blue-rid-914.html


----------



## Maesfen (8 August 2010)

I know, I've googled everything but no picture at all anywhere.  Perhaps Eothian has one somewhere; would love to know if it is him, might be a wild goose chase!


----------



## Simsar (8 August 2010)

Ok found picture its not him will mail you the picture.  Windgap blue was the horse I liked with the man with no hat, remeber hairy hat man and no hat man!!!!


----------



## Maesfen (8 August 2010)

lol!  Hairy man lives again!


----------



## Simsar (8 August 2010)

All we need to do is see if Heigh ho silver was entered look what I've found.



http://www.idhba.ie/RDS2009IDclasses.html


----------



## Maesfen (8 August 2010)

Got it!  Look on the right it says Stallion adverts, and a pic of Windgap Blue at the bottom too!  

THAT'S NOT MY BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Simsar (8 August 2010)

http://www.idhba.ie/images/WindgapBLue.jpg


----------



## Simsar (8 August 2010)

Bare with me a min. 

http://www.idhba.ie/documents/HeighHoSilver.doc


http://www.idhba.ie/stallion_stud_averts.html

I like Clonleigh Dancer

http://www.idhba.ie/DrummindooStud.html#Clonleigh


----------



## Maesfen (8 August 2010)

That's more like him!  There's another very similar in the first book link you put up, will go and have a look, see if I can find it.  Of course, you realise that this time of a Sunday night, all dapple greys look the same to me!


----------



## CastleMouse (8 August 2010)

Sorry guys; I'll have a look in the catalogue to see what other greys were in the class!


----------



## Simsar (8 August 2010)

CastleMouse said:



			Sorry guys; I'll have a look in the catalogue to see what other greys were in the class!
		
Click to expand...

CM thank you again I seem to think he was at the lower end in the final line up.  We are coming next year!  The horse that MFH likes was a short coupled dapple, probably about 7/9 we watched on a stream live on the day but the picture was shite!  But thanks to them for streaming it at all.


----------



## Maesfen (8 August 2010)

CastleMouse said:



			Sorry guys; I'll have a look in the catalogue to see what other greys were in the class!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, that would be great if you can.

Going by the Stallion Book (very first link)  Gurraun Golden Eye or Gurraun Zidane could be likely suspects.  The first one I saw was Crannagh Hero until I saw he was born in '86!


----------



## Simsar (8 August 2010)

Maesfen said:



			Thanks, that would be great if you can.

Going by the Stallion Book (very first link)  Gurraun Golden Eye or Gurraun Zidane could be likely suspects.  The first one I saw was Crannagh Hero until I saw he was born in '86! 

Click to expand...

Oh Crannagh Hero he is gorgeous Bred by Timmy O'Sullivan.


----------



## Maesfen (8 August 2010)

Simsar said:



			Oh Crannagh Hero he is gorgeous Bred by Timmy O'Sullivan.
		
Click to expand...

I liked him, but don't think the one on Friday looked 24 did he?!


----------



## Simsar (8 August 2010)

LOL! Oi have you got a side saddle by any chance?


----------



## Maesfen (8 August 2010)

Not on me, no!  I know you can hire them (Megan is desperate to have a go!)
Off to bed now, see you tomorrow, I'm going to drool over these boys with a nightcap.


----------



## Simsar (8 August 2010)

Night night.  The song on white horse comes to mind. TTFN ALTB.


----------



## Maesfen (8 August 2010)

Snowy white horses lalala.............. I'm out of here xx


----------



## Irishlife (9 August 2010)

Simsar said:



			All we need to do is see if Heigh ho silver was entered look what I've found.



http://www.idhba.ie/RDS2009IDclasses.html

Click to expand...

Proud to say I bred HHS with my ex partner he is by Glidawn Diamond out of a Grey Macha mare. I was never that gone on him as a colt and he has two capped hocks but nice enough. Bred another one - a full brother called Trendy Glider similar but not as nice as HHS.


----------



## ewf (9 August 2010)

The last place stallion has 1.30m SJ record


----------



## rebel mountain (9 August 2010)

simsar the dapped horse you were talking about wasn't rebel mountain or mountain diamond


----------



## Thursday (9 August 2010)

Was it Prescott Diamond?

http://idhs.ie/index.php/General/prescotts-diamond.html


----------



## Maesfen (9 August 2010)

Thursday said:



			Was it Prescott Diamond?

http://idhs.ie/index.php/General/prescotts-diamond.html

Click to expand...

No, not dappled enough!  It could have been Gurraun Golden Eye if he was entered, certainly that type and that dappled; it certainly looked special when I saw it on the Horsestream, a couple of us on the chat commented on him but he was on the tail end of the first line I think in the placings, would love to know why. http://www.idhba.ie/documents/GurraunGoldenEye.pdf

There's also Kilcotton Cross, http://www.idhba.ie/documents/KillcottonCross.pdf.

Difficult when you don't know the number or what was present there and just going by dapples when you didn't get good looks at any of them..


----------



## JenHunt (9 August 2010)

Maesfen said:



			But what a feast for sore eyes that book is, thanks for that, taken me ages to have a look through.
.
		
Click to expand...

ditto! really enjoyed that, thanks Simsar!


----------



## Simsar (9 August 2010)

Irishlife said:



			Proud to say I bred HHS with my ex partner he is by Glidawn Diamond out of a Grey Macha mare. I was never that gone on him as a colt and he has two capped hocks but nice enough. Bred another one - a full brother called Trendy Glider similar but not as nice as HHS.
		
Click to expand...

Oh WOW!  Fantastic, that's good to know. xxxxx  You should be very Proud.


----------



## Simsar (9 August 2010)

jenhunt said:



			ditto! really enjoyed that, thanks Simsar!
		
Click to expand...

Your welcome.x


----------



## Simsar (9 August 2010)

rebel mountain said:



			simsar the dapped horse you were talking about wasn't rebel mountain or mountain diamond
		
Click to expand...

Is there any photo's of these boy's??


----------



## DriftDiamond (10 August 2010)

Dappled Grey may have been Cappa Cochise? Or possibly Gortfree Casanova?


----------



## Maesfen (10 August 2010)

No, not Cappa Cochise, he was placed, the dapple I'm after wasn't.  Do you mean Gortfree Casanova or Cappa Casanova as CC was placed too, a great achievement for the stud I think to have two in the top five.


----------



## buzzles (10 August 2010)

Here's a link to photos of the ID stallions at Dublin. http://www.hoofprints.ie/
Scroll down on the right to find the RDS Irish Draught Stallion gallery.


----------



## Simsar (10 August 2010)

buzzles said:



			Here's a link to photos of the ID stallions at Dublin. http://www.hoofprints.ie/
Scroll down on the right to find the RDS Irish Draught Stallion gallery.
		
Click to expand...

OMG you super star!  MFH will be pleased thank you so much.  lets see which dappled it is now, MFH wake up!


----------



## buzzles (10 August 2010)

No probs, have a catalogue here somewhere so if you can read the no. I can get details.


----------



## Simsar (10 August 2010)

Can't zoom in enought to see numbers.


----------



## buzzles (10 August 2010)

I didn't actually get to see the class, just parade the day before.  Can tell you HOOF0227 an HOOF0228 are Rebel mountain if thats any use!


----------



## Maesfen (11 August 2010)

buzzles said:



			I didn't actually get to see the class, just parade the day before.  Can tell you HOOF0227 an HOOF0228 are Rebel mountain if thats any use!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, you're a star.  Now if I could just see if his tail was plaited I might have found my boy although I'm not sure if those shown are just the prize winners as there were a lot more in the class than shown on that gallery.


----------



## Simsar (11 August 2010)

MFH why don't you/we contact HB and get them to send you a copy on a disc, if they can stream it live surely they can record it?  We were nice to them on the day.


----------



## LeeLoo (12 August 2010)

I was there for the stallion Parade heres Gortfree Hero


----------



## spaniel (12 August 2010)

A big thank you for the post containing the stud book link!!  I knew we had a few half brothers and sisters but its one heck of a dynasty!


----------



## lilythepink (16 August 2010)

LeeLoo said:



			I was there for the stallion Parade heres Gortfree Hero






Click to expand...

Thanks, great pic, he is massive, hope my boy doesn't fill out that much


----------



## LeeLoo (18 August 2010)

Gortfree Heros owner said that he was a tall scrawnt yearling but just over the years grew into a giant that he is today...grade a showjumper too! He stood out a mile I thought...he had the biggest crest on his neck!

I thought Cappa Casanova stood out a mile too and think hes a champion for the future


----------



## Loupride (19 August 2010)

Gortfree Hero is stunning - he walked into the ring and demanded attention  He is HUGE too - but has the kindest eye....


----------

